
Facebook Rolls Out Verified App Program, Plus One Hell Of A Revenue Model For Themselves - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/17/facebook-rolls-out-verified-app-program-plus-one-hell-of-a-revenue-model-for-themselves/
======
vizard
Misleading title .. stupid article. A maximum of $18m is "hell of a revenue
model" for facebook?

~~~
aneesh
Agreed, it's not much compared to what facebook promises. But that's over 10%
of facebook's 2007 revenue ([http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/31/facebook-
finances-leake...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/31/facebook-finances-
leaked/)), nothing to sneeze at.

------
staunch
I doubt 50%+ will apply any time soon. I know I won't. It seems like they
should be offering something much better for much more money. At $375 it's too
much for the casual developer and peanuts for any company serious about their
FB app.

------
danhak
I invested countless hours in the Facebook platform only to be swept under the
rug along with all the other developers. I will not be investing any money.

------
pclark
has anyone noticed that Arrington is always the author of these "big news"
stories, and all his co-workers always publish junk? This article doesnt even
read like he wrote it...

